# gstat problem



## graudeejs (Apr 8, 2009)

```
$ gstat
gstat: geom_gettree = -1: No such file or directory
```

I can't use gstat since yesterday.
I don't remember any action that I did, that could cause this.

I compiled custom kernel, but i have been using this kernel for long time, without problem.


Please help, if anyone can.

p.s.
Yesterday I created swap based /tmp
But that should not be reason.


EDIT:
and now it suddenly started to work
Weird


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 8, 2009)

Ok after reboot it doesn't work again (same error)
Seams like some kind of bug


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 8, 2009)

Hrm, works fine here:
	
	



```
FreeBSD 8.0-CURRENT #0: Sat Mar 28 11:37:02 EDT 2009
```
Is there some particular kernel module that needs loading for it to work?


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 8, 2009)

i dunno, but if there would, it would work with generic kernel.
However it does not.


EDIT:
guess what, it works again.... and i didn't do anything....


----------

